# Is PH8.2 too high?



## absun (Aug 28, 2011)

Tank stocked with a parrot, a green terror and 2 convicts

Added two DIY box filters driven by air pump, that is rated twice the tank size

regular gravel, one giant driftwood and 6 pieces of rock slates. some live plants including anubias, java moss, etc.

tank set up for a couple of months, but just recently started to test using API master kit.

Should i test the tap water or is something in the tank causing the ph spike?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Nope, pH 8.2 is normal for toronto tap water.

Try this out:
Fill a glass with tap water, leave it overnight, then check its pH.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

you're getting a ph of 8.2 from yoru tap? that's pretty high... tapwaters typically around 7-7.2. 

Then again i haven't been in Toronto for a few years. But in maples it's typically 7.2. I'm curious to see what the ph of tapwater in different regions is now lol.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

adrenaline said:


> you're getting a ph of 8.2 from yoru tap? that's pretty high... tapwaters typically around 7-7.2.
> 
> Then again i haven't been in Toronto for a few years. But in maples it's typically 7.2. I'm curious to see what the ph of tapwater in different regions is now lol.


It's around pH 7 straight from the tap, but that's because there's a lot of CO2 dissolved. Leave the water out overnight. Once the CO2 has been de-gassed, the water will be at pH 8.2.

I've tested this repeatedly some time ago, and I was surprised by the result too. There's still a thread about this somewhere.


----------



## absun (Aug 28, 2011)

solarz said:


> It's around pH 7 straight from the tap, but that's because there's a lot of CO2 dissolved. Leave the water out overnight. Once the CO2 has been de-gassed, the water will be at pH 8.2.
> 
> I've tested this repeatedly some time ago, and I was surprised by the result too. There's still a thread about this somewhere.


i have a feeling that this might be the case as the added aeration lowers CO2.

Should i do anything to reduce the PH as high PH is linked to high toxicity of ammonia, or is it fine for the fishes?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

absun said:


> i have a feeling that this might be the case as the added aeration lowers CO2.
> 
> Should i do anything to reduce the PH as high PH is linked to high toxicity of ammonia, or is it fine for the fishes?


If your tank is cycled, then ammonia should not be an issue.

If your tank is cycling, then pH is the least of your worries.


----------



## absun (Aug 28, 2011)

solarz said:


> If your tank is cycled, then ammonia should not be an issue.
> 
> If your tank is cycling, then pH is the least of your worries.


The tank is fully cycled. My only concern is i'll be away for 18 days. a small bump in ammonia will be disastrous for the fishes given high ph


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

absun said:


> The tank is fully cycled. My only concern is i'll be away for 18 days. a small bump in ammonia will be disastrous for the fishes given high ph


What size is the tank? I'd recommend a large water change right before you leave, or have someone trusted drop by and do one for you in the middle of your vacation. If you're understocked then it's not as much of a problem.


----------



## absun (Aug 28, 2011)

cliff said:


> What size is the tank? I'd recommend a large water change right before you leave, or have someone trusted drop by and do one for you in the middle of your vacation. If you're understocked then it's not as much of a problem.


It's a 31 gallon. GT is juvenile so dont think it overstocked by any means. Already have tested two weeks in a row without water change with 50% wc in advance and seems everything is fine for now


----------



## absun (Aug 28, 2011)

solarz said:


> It's around pH 7 straight from the tap, but that's because there's a lot of CO2 dissolved. Leave the water out overnight. Once the CO2 has been de-gassed, the water will be at pH 8.2.
> 
> I've tested this repeatedly some time ago, and I was surprised by the result too. There's still a thread about this somewhere.


I just tested my tap water after sitting for two night. It is 8.2


----------



## n61jq (Dec 14, 2011)

solarz said:


> It's around pH 7 straight from the tap, but that's because there's a lot of CO2 dissolved. Leave the water out overnight. Once the CO2 has been de-gassed, the water will be at pH 8.2.
> 
> I've tested this repeatedly some time ago, and I was surprised by the result too. There's still a thread about this somewhere.


Is that why tapwater has a funny taste when left in a glass overnight?


----------

